

Download Choozzer App- Friends Advice - chooser
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/choozzer/id891982843

======
chooser
Social media sites can be used to get social advice from friends or public in
general. Learn how these sites can help you choose between multiple choices.
Ask or answer on social sites and get the results to overcome your personal or
professional issues.

